# Tips On How To Trim Bud When Harvesting?



## Smokeherb (Dec 6, 2007)

First grow.. Northern Lights. 7th week of flowering. Indoor Hydro.

Dumb question perhaps, but are there any vids or info on exactly what we should cut off and what to keep?

Some say to cut all leaves off the bud. Some say to just trim them down..

Any help or clarification would be appreciated!


----------



## 2BLITZED4U (Dec 6, 2007)

big green fan leaves no good fo shit 

all other leafy matter with trichs on it isur trim for makin hash or oil 


1st cut off all fan leaves at the stalk toss away then take a small comfortable pair of sizzors and trim the furry leaves that poke out of ur buds u wanna cut them off flush with the bud 

inless this is a profet grow and dont care about praise then just pluk the fan leaves and hangem up 2 dry


----------



## Smokeherb (Dec 7, 2007)

Thankyou sir for the quick response. Thats exactly what i was wondering about. The small furry leaves.. When I harvest next week, I will cut flush as suggest..

Thanks again..


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

although there dcertainly isn't the density of trich in the lower and larger fan leaves....there is not particular reason to just turf them. they can be combined with all your other trimmings, popcorn bud etc, and you can make great hash or oil from it....but then I'm prolly wrong...?


----------



## undulator (Jan 18, 2009)

No, Tahoe you're right, all of the online vids I've seen about making hash includes all leaf material -- if the process is done correctly, nothing except resinous trichomes will come through, regardless of the material used.

Thanks for the post, it helped answer some of my trimming questions.

Un


----------



## KP2 (Jan 18, 2009)

take the large fans, and pull them backward from the nodes, they'll snap off (no scissors required). after all fans are removed, hold the bud upside down, and trim from the cola upward, so leaves fall and don't get stuck on the bud. trim flush with flowers, then shake (to remove cut and stuck leaves) and hang. fairly simple process, and you get faster at it with practice.


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats all to it?


----------



## Doalude (Jan 18, 2009)

Look at the thread at the top of this section, theres a tutorial on harvesting, shows pics on what to clip and what not to clip, its all right there!!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 18, 2009)

theres some stuff on riu about it let me see if i can find it


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 18, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


----------



## scoregreen (Feb 2, 2009)

do you trim the hairs, too? or the leaves to the ends of the hairs?

tks!


----------



## ta2drvn (Feb 2, 2009)

scoregreen said:


> do you trim the hairs, too? or the leaves to the ends of the hairs?
> 
> tks!


hard not to get a few trimmed off but it will be better left on, they are what make kief and are excellent to smoke by themselves. The sweet leaves left on during drying and curing will increase the harshness potential due to the extra chlorophyll in the plant material, you don't have to take it all off but the more the better.


----------



## ubermench (May 23, 2011)

hi,it sounds like you make your own hash oil.i wrote "how to manufactor hash oil"in exspository writting class in collage.i know how to reflux the weed in boiling alcohol,&then boil out the alcohol.i know how to cold extract the oil,but how do you evaporate it efficiently.i thought about freeze drying it out,but i don;t know how to do it.i know freeze drying has something to do with useing a vaccume.
if you boil/reflux it,and boil out the alc,you destroy the active thc,but turn the cannabolic acids(eg;cbn&cbd) both get isomorized, into something that tests as thc&damn sure gets you high.however its usually causes a body type couchlock,to drunken opiated state.i'ld prefer if feasable within my current financial situation(in pc,I'm"economically challenged").if i could devise a way to evaporate in an reasonably prompt,& of course safe manner.I'ld love to try a cold extraction.an advise or help,one alchemist to another. thanks


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 23, 2011)

get a piece of pvc ten inches long one inch diameter. put a cap on each end put a single small hole in one cap and a dozen or so smaller holes on the other end. jam it full of bud. get a bottle of butane, like the kind you use to refill lighters and empty a full bottle through the tube. hold the tube over a glass plate or something, let the butane flow down out through the bottom of the tube onto the glass. the butane will evaporate leaving you some hash oil. tried and true method.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 23, 2011)

as for trimming... Just keep them scissors moving!


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 12, 2013)

2BLITZED4U said:


> big green fan leaves no good fo shit
> 
> all other leafy matter with trichs on it isur trim for makin hash or oil
> 
> ...


I call BS on that... when you are done with the plant.. you can dry out the fan leaves and stalk..grind that shit up in a coffee grinder or some such..

then you can take the dried plant matter and make some hash... or butter... or milk <----my personal fav.

I can honestly say..I've never EVER gotten as high as I did when I took all the plant matter from an outdoor plant 2 years ago and lightly boiled that junk in whole milk..strained and cooled.
Holy smokes!! I should NOT have drank the whole mason jar of it!! Comparative to a mild LSD trip with mucho paranoia...which was very nostalgic for me..since I never get paranoid....being an 'old head' and all...

I read that people pour a few oz. over their cereal in the morning .... that's my plan for next time!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 12, 2013)

I know someone who is going to try that milk idea! I'm addicted to milk and although this sounds like trouble for me, it sounds like the type of trouble i'm looking for =D


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont understand why someone would use scissors to remove living shade leaves . It is easier to just remove them by hand with a swift motion .. The petiole should become a handle for grasping leaves while pulling them .. Scissors are a pain in the ass as well , spring loaded snips will make the job much more efficient and easier on the hands if trimming for a extended time . 

If you are trimming large amounts it really helps to keep things in order while following a sequence of movement , it may be repetitious , but this is how things are done efficiently .


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 12, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I know someone who is going to try that milk idea! I'm addicted to milk and although this sounds like trouble for me, it sounds like the type of trouble i'm looking for =D


read up a lot first... there's a method.. highest temp to achieve and how long you want to boil... plus the ratio of plant matter to milk...stuff like that..


but enjoy! it's unbelievably awesome!!
makes sense too...thc is fat soluble.... whole milk has plenty of 'fat containers' to run into!!


----------

